# JavaScript Gameboy Emulator on 12.1.1 (potential project)



## Appstache (May 19, 2018)

Has anyone else messed around with various html5/JavaScript web based emulators now that the browser has been updated to be Chromium based?

I started digging into it tonight and found that while games run slowly, there might be enough tweaking that can be done for them to run somewhat smoothly. I've started a local fork of a common JavaScript GBA emulator and plan on testing Gamepad API support at some point this week. Curious to see if anyone else has done similar, I think the limitations posed by the browser would make for an interesting challenge.

Note: I'm not going to link to any of these sites due to potential copyright issues, but they're widely searchable online.


----------



## vwtesla2019 (Jun 21, 2019)

Appstache said:


> Has anyone else messed around with various html5/JavaScript web based emulators now that the browser has been updated to be Chromium based?
> 
> I started digging into it tonight and found that while games run slowly, there might be enough tweaking that can be done for them to run somewhat smoothly. I've started a local fork of a common JavaScript GBA emulator and plan on testing Gamepad API support at some point this week. Curious to see if anyone else has done similar, I think the limitations posed by the browser would make for an interesting challenge.
> 
> ...


I just saw this and I'm intrigued. Have you been able to hook up an XBOX USB controller and control it while running an application in browser. I know the XBOX controller works fine when playing TeslAtari but I wanted to see if the Chromium Browser would detect the game controller. The browser *should* support Gamepad API which *should* detect the controller when running in a conventional browser; however no other USB or Bluetooth controllers seem to work in my model 3 (USB, Bluetooth or wireless keyboards). I'm planning on putting my battery of tests on my VWTesla2019 YouTube channel as well as my blog

[mod edit: link to referral codes removed]


----------



## Appstache (May 19, 2018)

vwtesla2019 said:


> I just saw this and I'm intrigued. Have you been able to hook up an XBOX USB controller and control it while running an application in browser. I know the XBOX controller works fine when playing TeslAtari but I wanted to see if the Chromium Browser would detect the game controller. The browser *should* support Gamepad API which *should* detect the controller when running in a conventional browser; however no other USB or Bluetooth controllers seem to work in my model 3 (USB, Bluetooth or wireless keyboards). I'm planning on putting my battery of tests on my VWTesla2019 YouTube channel as well as my blog
> 
> [mod edit: link to referral codes removed]


Unfortunately the browser doesn't detect the Gamepad. I've tested a few that do work using the Teslatari games including an Xbox controller. I have a proof of concept control setup using a phone and webpage on a local server running Gameboy color. The phone uses node.js web socket setup so the controller is on the phone and it controls the emulator on the Tesla. I'm not ready to share the work yet but hopefully work calms down this quarter for me to put it out publicly.


----------



## vwtesla2019 (Jun 21, 2019)

That's good to know. I figured the gamepadAPI was a long shot but given the update to Chromium it might have been left available, especially through a chome store application. Perhaps in the future. At least the XBOX controller works to reduce the wear and tear on the steering column and even the wheels given that the buggy racing game is supposed to turn the physical tires when you turn the wheel. I've seen the Raspberry Pi Zero USB Emulator Hack which reposts your sentry cam MP4 videos to Dropbox; that's very cool but doesn't solve the alternate keyboard issue.


----------

